# Anyone used the aquatic life internal mini protein skimmer 115???



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey I am just about to purchase the aquatic life internal mini protein skimmer 115 for my biocube 29Gal and I am just wondering if anyone has had experience with this skimmer? 
Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I owned one and was very happy with it, although I would say its more meant for a 10-15g but its better than no skimming at all. There are a few mods you can do to make it better


----------



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok great thanks for the reply! I am also going to remove the bioballs as I think they are the problem behind my nitrates...what should I put in that center compartment instead? I have heard live rock rubble and chaeto but I dot really want to get into having another light back there for the chaeto to grow...any suggestions??? Maybe I should start another thread for this. ..

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

